# Soft Ban, Soft Deactivation, Black Listed



## perseuskasa

Discussion Starter · #1 · 1 d ago

Hi Guys, wonder if another driver is facing same problem as me???
Ive been working for UBER since 2016 and I never had problem submitting my documents. Recently out of no where the app told me to resubmit my documents as they been rejected, all thou I’ve been working and driving for three months now. The day that happened I got an email from Keller Lenkner UK legal that represent me and other thousands of UBER drivers against the UBER, telling me that UBER have told them that I stoped working for them. So I think because I sign up to be represented for a holiday compensation now UBER are purposely rejecting my documents. Also I’m unable to book and appointment and physically show them my car documents. Is any body else going through the same thing?


----------



## Shane Sheikh

It tells you why it's been rejected have you checked why before jumping to Conclusions?


----------

